# Fabricating Plow Pump Motor Cover...pics



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Since we have a lull in snow I took my plow pump off to change the resivoir O-ring that started seeping last week. I took the pump off my uprights and I also took the motor off the manifold to change the pump shaft bushing. I noticed the pump motor had water in it. There is a "water cap" on the motor but that does not make it water proof. This is a Fenner pump mounted like a Fisher Insta act pump. The Fisher and Western's have no "water cap" at all on their motors. I know water gets thru those as well as I just had an Insta act apart with water in it as well. The pump shaft seal can only do so much. Sooooo I decided to start making a cover. Bent up some alum. and now making a top for it. I will have to drill and tap the uprights and weld 2 stand-offs on the inside of the cover. This will not water proof it, but it will be less water getting on the top of the pump motor. It does clear the lift arm. I had to order some round stock tonite for the stand offs. I also will be slanting the top in the front to give me more clearance for the lift arm. More to follow as I progress. 
Pics.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks real good. Keep us posted.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks good, Do you think it will need breather holes so the motor won't over heat?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

maverjohn;1243118 said:


> Looks good, Do you think it will need breather holes so the motor won't over heat?


No, it is open underneath. This pump was originally mounted under the hood very close to the exhaust manifold and never had a problem of overheating.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Got a little bit more work done on this thing. I welded some stantions and counterbored the other side for socket head cap screws. Here is a vid of some TIG welding aluminum. Machine settings: 225 amps, balance 74, Frequency 175 hz (this gives that nice noise), filler 3/32" 5356, gold 3/32" tunsten, water cooled torch. You hear the water cooler pump in the backround.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

pond liner works good 2 and you can cover the whole pump.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

kashman;1245085 said:


> pond liner works good 2 and you can cover the whole pump.


What I am making will be for the pump when it is in use not just storage.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Finished this thing off today as we are supposed to get more snow tomorrow.
Anyway, I fully welded the top on and then ground it smooth as I wanted the one piece look. Too bad but the aluminum welds came out great. I then painted it. I also had to take the pump mouting plate off I made a long time ago as I did not drill and tap the holes when mocking the cover up. So I had to weld 3/8-16 nuts in the plate and smooth it out. This cover looks factory...err umm well if the factory made one.
pics.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

More pics.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

DONE !


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks good, let us know how it works out after the snow flys.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

looks good mines on all the time


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Final video.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

maverjohn;1247905 said:


> Looks good, let us know how it works out after the snow flys.


It worked great. After plowing a small parking lot (a lot of plow movement), I got out and reached touched to motor to see if it was warm. Not at all. It is getting plenty or air.
Thanks.
T.J.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

:salute:awesome, job well done looks fantastic all you need know is to paint that blade canary yellow


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

TremblaySNOW;1249106 said:


> :salute:awesome, job well done looks fantastic all you need know is to paint that blade canary yellow


Psssst. i did. Take the diamond plow conversion link. The SEM paint has since faded bad. Time for a repaint this Summer among other mods.
T.J.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

real nice job!!!


----------

